# Pc-beschleunigen



## Bejing11 (22. Februar 2011)

Ich werde euch mein Ptoblem mal anhand eines Beispiels schildern.
Ich spiele RoM (RunesofMagic). 
Dort würde ich gerne mehrere Clienten öffnen 
( also mit verschiedenen Accounts mehrfach einlogen).
doch mein PC schafft grademal 3 Clienten bei niedrigster Grafikeinstellungen.
_core 2 duo E8500 + ati HD4870 1024mb + 4gb ram
Vista home 64bit_

zum Vergleich der PC von einem aus meiner Gilde schafft 4 clienten + firefox mit :
_E8200 + Nvidia Geforce 8600 256mb + 2GB RAM und win xp _

Voran könnte es liegen ???


----------



## D3N$0 (22. Februar 2011)

an deiner DSL Anbindung evtl?


----------



## Dari (22. Februar 2011)

das vermute ich auch ganz stark

was benutzt du denn für eine Leitung?


----------



## Bejing11 (22. Februar 2011)

eine 6000er


----------



## Bejing11 (25. Februar 2011)

könnte es an meiner festplatte liegen ?????





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2011)

Das Bild funktioniert nicht ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Februar 2011)

Was hat die Festplatte mit Eröffnung von mehreren Acc zu tun?


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (17. März 2011)

sry dass ich das Thema rauskrame aber wie viele Prozesse hast du denn im Task Manager und welche betriebssystem benutzt du ??

mfg alex


----------



## oliver1234 (17. März 2011)

also dein rechner scheint ganz gut zu sein denke nicht das es an der hardware liegt.
vielleicht musst du mehr punkte sammeln oder so damit du mehrere acc anlegen kannst?!


----------



## Clawhammer (18. März 2011)

Hiho, ich hab auch runes gezockt auf dem Server Codagh...wenn du mehrere client's öffnen willst ist es wichtig das vieel RAM frei ist 

Daran arbeiten kannst du schon mal wenn du die visuellen Disign's deaktivierst siehe Bild

Imageshack - romu.jpg

dann musst du ein wenig die Qualität runter schrauben sprich auflösung und so weiter und dann geht es auch 

ich hab mit meiner konfiguration (ATi Radeon HD 4670) es geschafft 6! clients zu öffnen und Botten lassen xD

Mal rein aus Interesse auf welchem Server spielst du und welche Klasse?


----------

